# Canada Toque? From Olympics.



## neversummerFTW (Jan 10, 2010)

I have a Canada toque. You should check out zellers and the bay. However, olympic apparel is really scarce right now, they are selling out REALLY QUICK. If you don't find any, ask a worker about when they get more shipped in!


----------



## Jim (Jan 27, 2010)

Thanks. I checked at the Bay and didn't see any, Zellers did have Canada toques, but not the same one as in the picture. I'll keep checking.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

where are you?


----------



## Jim (Jan 27, 2010)

Abbotsford BC. I didn't realize they were from HBC because they aren't listed on the site there, I am guessing due to being sold out... I'll keep an eye out though. Thanks 

Edit: Profile updated to reflect location...


----------



## pcdawg (Feb 18, 2010)

Jim said:


> Abbotsford BC. I didn't realize they were from HBC because they aren't listed on the site there, I am guessing due to being sold out... I'll keep an eye out though. Thanks
> 
> Edit: Profile updated to reflect location...


You got to go instore, at times they get stock, but its getting harder to get certain items.


----------



## Jim (Jan 27, 2010)

Right on, thanks for the info guys.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

zellers and the bay in abbotsford don't have shit ever

you gotta go to the superstore in downtown vancouver early in the morning, they'll be on a rack on your left immediately after you enter

$10 for kids, $15 for adults

although that specific hat that you are looking for is only available to athletes (i think) (similar deal as with the red mittens)

the ones in-store have the patches on the white, athletes have them on the red/black


----------



## Jim (Jan 27, 2010)

Cool thanks 

I've seen them on eBay, but they want like $40 plus $15 to ship. It's kind of crazy. I saw a k2 Vancouver 2010 Snowboard on there, it got up to $430 but didn't meet the reserve price, at the same time I could order the same board off of Sport Cheks website for $230.


----------



## Jameus (Jan 20, 2010)

I want one too and a hoodie! The stuff was SOOOO much easier to get when roots was making it all. lol


----------



## neversummerFTW (Jan 10, 2010)

If you really want the apparel check online at hbc.com or vancouver2010.com/store. They have most of the stuff in stock


----------

